# Dringendes Hilfeersuchen: Wie FUJI Neopan ACROS 100 in Calbe A 49 entwickeln?



## Bildermann (30. März 2004)

Dringende Frage an alle (analog) SW-Freaks:

Händeringend suche ich zuverlässige Angaben zum Entwickeln des 
FUJI Neopan ACROS 100 mit dem Wunderentwickler "CALBE A49" in Verdünnung 1+1 / 1+2 oder 1+3.

Auf „Massive Dev(eloper) Chart“ und auf der von FOTOIMPEX bin ich leider NICHT pfündig geworden. Als Gegeleistung könnte ich mit sehr umfangreichen Listen aller möglicher anderen SW-Film-Entwicklungstabellen mit verschiedensten Entwicklern ect. pp. aufwarten!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. März 2004)

Hi,

wie ich gerade sehe hast du ja am 27.3. schon zumindest eine Antwort
im Forum vom sw-magazin bekommen. Ich würde dir raten, es erstmal
mit einem Testfilm zu versuchen. Dann kann nichts schiefgehen und du
kannst ganz nach eigenem Gusto variieren.

Gruß
Martin


----------

